# Pleco for mbuna tank.



## bccromer

I have a chance to pick up some L213 F1 plecos. Anybody have any experience with these on if they do well with mbuna, and how efficient they are at eating algae?


----------



## bccromer

Nobody has ever kept these? What about L34 as these are another option for me.


----------



## khaki

if your planning to add plecos to your tank with mbuna...keep an eye on them. mbuna are known for picking at the eyes of plecos.


----------



## mojeb21

khaki said:


> if your planning to add plecos to your tank with mbuna...keep an eye on them. mbuna are known for picking at the eyes of plecos.


true story! both mine died from getting thier eyes eatin


----------



## bccromer

I know this can happen, which is why I am trying to get some that are a little larger than the mbuna are right now. This is the case with any pleco with mbuna though. I was just curious if the L213, or the L34 as well, would do well with the water conditions of an mbuna tank and if they actually are efficient at eating algae.


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER

khaki said:


> if your planning to add plecos to your tank with mbuna...keep an eye on them. mbuna are known for picking at the eyes of plecos.


I have a common pleco I call lefty. Missing rt eye because of my mbuna's. Since then I have changed them out and went with Peacocks and a couple of Frontosa and morri.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88

I'm gonna make my BN pleco some goggles!


----------



## DJRansome

bccromer said:


> I know this can happen, which is why I am trying to get some that are a little larger than the mbuna are right now. This is the case with any pleco with mbuna though. I was just curious if the L213, or the L34 as well, would do well with the water conditions of an mbuna tank and if they actually are efficient at eating algae.


You might want to try www.planetcatfish.com to get more pleco experts. To the best of my knowledge, of all plecos, BN has the best chance. Size is not a benefit, since the mbuna just eat the eyes and then the pleco dies.


----------



## tinman7344

i had a 5" blue pleco in my 75g. the eyes were gone within a week. rip. in the same tank i have 2 small spotted plecos that get along fine. the spotted pleco's eyes are totally camouflaged, but the blue's eyes stood out. I'm not sure if that is what makes the difference, but i think I'll go camo in the future.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88

bccromer - I wonder if you would have better luck if you used the common name for the fish instead of the number? Some people may not know their fish species by number.


----------



## dct602

I understand the compatibility issue that people are raising in this discussion between plecos and mbuna. However, everything I've read shows that there are no plecos and no sucker cats in general that are rated for a Ph level above about 7.5. My mbuna tank is at a Ph of 8.0 to 8.2. I thought I couldn't get any kind of sucker cat because of this. I would love to get a small crew of otocinclus or any sucker cat to clean up the algae - has anyone been able to make this happen or is the Ph a barrier?


----------



## GTZ

IMO there's no need for an algae eater in an mbuna tank. That's what they eat. Let it grow.


----------



## dct602

The mbuna are not eating the algae off the rocks in my tank and it is really unsightly. Obviously, other people must have this problem or they wouldn't be trying to put plecos in the tank only to have them attacked. Can anyone address the Ph issue?


----------



## DJRansome

An African Rift Lake tank is not going to be ideal for plecos. Not sure how true it is, but ancistrus (bristlenose) that are kept in our tanks are thought to be hybrids and maybe after generations of tank breeding they have become more acclimated?

My tank is pH=7.8 so it's good for the Africans and not terrible for the plecos.

There are many other ways to control algae in tanks other than plecos as well.


----------



## mthom211

My mbuna killed my albino bristlenose. It ate the stomach when it was swimming.


----------



## DJRansome

Otos are even less able to defend themselves than bristlenose.


----------



## dct602

So, what are the other ways to control the algae if it is not a good idea to put plecos or otos in the mbuna tank?


----------



## DJRansome

Limit what algae needs to grow: light and nutrients. Keep nitrates under 20ppm, feed sparingly.

I find the most successful thing is to grow lots of live plants...even though the fish eat them, the plants consume nutrients that would otherwise be available to the algae. The only thing I have found that keeps the algae off the rocks.

And the glass scraper works too. :lol:


----------



## whooah1979

i had a 11" sailfin gibby with my mbuna for two years. no problems.

vv.


----------



## BusterBird

Ok, I have a pleco in a 37 gal that I was hoping to move to my 75 gal African cichlid set-up because I believe he is one of the types that get large (pet store chain special). My mistake in not researching before buying.

So it sounds like moving him in with cichlids is not a good idea . . . . Am I hearing this correctly?
My tank will be primarily Lake Malawi type fish.

Because of him my 37 gal will be overstocked as he grows.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dougrhon

I have a fancy pleco in my 80 gallon Mbuna tank that seems to be thriving so far. It is rarely visible and I have a LOT of rockwork for all the fish to hide in.

WIth this tank I am actually TRYING to get algae because the Mbuna like to eat it. I leave the light on 12 hours a day. It is growing nicely on all the rocks and all the fish nibble at it.


----------



## BusterBird

Well, right now the few cichlids I have so far (6) are juvies and I have quite a bit of rock work although the tank seems empty right now. So do you think I can safely add him. I don't think I'll have much algae due to the LED lights I have. I will have to suuplement on the food I guess . . . .


----------



## jlynch76

I had a royal pleco with my mbuna for 3 years and all eyes still there. and size they were about the same and at the beginning the pleco was smaller. he was smaller cause my common pleco got to be 15 inches bought him at 2inches and just was to big for me. I picked the royal cause i was told they grow a little slower, so far true. Now I have a brand new tang tank decided for a change when i moved and still no prop even with my new albino pleco and royal. I will admit they make to much **** but the girl picked it and it was about the only one she picked that would go with what i had so i broke down. He will im sure grow to a foot in a year and i will sell him but he will have all his eyes.


----------



## Cichlid Power

In my experience mbuna fry that grow up around pleco's have no problem with them. I've had bushy nose in tanks for years with very few problems.

Adding a pleco to an existing mbuna tank of adult or semi adult fish and it's a virtual death sentence. Adding adult Mbuna to a tank with a pleco is hit or miss and just depends on the fish.

I've always had great success with the albino bushy nose and would really recommend them. They are neat and do a great job of cleaning. The large pleco's always seem to make more mess (giant poop) than they clean.


----------



## DJRansome

Cichlid Power said:


> In my experience mbuna fry that grow up around pleco's have no problem with them. I've had bushy nose in tanks for years with very few problems.


I agree with this with two comments. One, I have had yellow lab fry kill bristlenose plecos as well. And two, no matter who is how old/big or when each is introduced, once the pleco makes it for several weeks, they are going to make it.

My theory is you have to get a pleco that has a little saavy or learns fast when and where to hide. :thumb:

With the bristlenose, I have a 60/40 initial survival rate and 100% once the bristlenose is established.


----------



## BusterBird

Ok, then, it looks like I might need to find a home for the pleco because he is too much for my 37 gal and is preventing me from getting more fish . . . . He's not too big now but will be from what I've read . . . .


----------



## louisep887

Thanks for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.

__________________
Watch Conviction Online Free


----------

